# Nissan NV Vans



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking over the Nissan NV's they seem to have a lot of appeal; great organization bins in the cab, the high roof option and factory upfitter shelving packages. If they came in 4WD I think they'd really corner a potential market which has no factory competition, throw in a diesel option and that would really be something. Still, as they are they have a lot of utilitarian appeal despite looking a bit like an arrdvark, perhaps my main complaint. Do any fellows here run these units? They sure have lots of space for corporate signage.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan has a thread on the one he bought that might be worth a look.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Okie, found it. I should have run a search but just scanned the thread titles being there weren't too many. Didn't immediately catch onto the second and third pages in the vehicles section.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

He loves the hell out of his, it has me thinking about one if the need arises.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I just purchased a Nissan NV 3500 two weeks ago. I needed another vehicle that could hold a lot of material but get over the 9 mpg my Chevy van with a high roof KUV box was getting. I compared the Nissan and Sprinter vans and decided the Nissan was the better choice for my needs. Other then being an incredibly ugly vehicle, I am quite happy with it so far.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I have one, feel free to pm if you want. So far so good. Have it 3 months and still not 100 percent organized, but night and day from my ford.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

stecar said:


> I have one, feel free to pm if you want. So far so good. Have it 3 months and still not 100 percent organized, but night and day from my ford.


 What kind of mileage per tank are you experiencing and what features do you find appealing with it that were't immediately obvious? Did you get one with a high roof? How's the ride and handling when fully loaded? 

Both my brother and a buddy have Titan pickups, and I've driven each of them and found the cabins well appointed. I know the NV's aren't the same, but vehicle families do share ideologies so I think there is a little bit of info to cull from my wheel time with those two.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

About 400 miles to a tank. Yes I have the highroof, 6 cylinder. 
Love the way it drives, although on a windy day driving on the highway gets a little scary.
Only thing I screwed up on was not getting the extension for the partition.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Problem with the NV is it shares the same frame/platform as the Titan. The Titan has terrible rear ends.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Just an FYI Ford is retiring the E series and comeing out with a full size transit similar to a sprinter. Supposed to be on the lots for 2014. Do a search. Having said that I have looked at the Nissan and in my opinion it is a well thought out vehicle and I personaly dont mind the way it looks


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Will said:


> Problem with the NV is it shares the same frame/platform as the Titan. The Titan has terrible rear ends.


A local dealer Nissan website states the NV's frame is model specific. http://www.nissannvcalgary.com/?page_id=41 Its notes a fully boxed frame that and is designed for a 2500/3500 cargo capacity as opposed to the 1/2 ton Titan. 

I do know however that Nissan was having diff problems, but the ones I heard of were with the front diffs (my brother had his front diff replaced on warranty, and another acquaintance as well)

Looking around it appears that Dodge is bringing out a Ram ProMaster cargo van that's basically a Fiat Ducato; its front wheel drive so it gets a bit lower cargo load floor than the competition, which is always handy.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

drain surgeon said:


> Just an FYI Ford is retiring the E series and comeing out with a full size transit similar to a sprinter. Supposed to be on the lots for 2014. Do a search. Having said that I have looked at the Nissan and in my opinion it is a well thought out vehicle and I personaly dont mind the way it looks


That is surprising considering how well they have done. Should be interesting to see the new design


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

stecar said:


> About 400 miles to a tank. Yes I have the highroof, 6 cylinder.
> Love the way it drives, although on a windy day driving on the highway gets a little scary.
> Only thing I screwed up on was not getting the extension for the partition.


Having the 6 cylinder do you feel its powerful enough for your needs? Or would you recommend the v8?


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Ptturner91 said:


> Having the 6 cylinder do you feel its powerful enough for your needs? Or would you recommend the v8?


Also interested in how the v6 is for power


----------

